# Mikrofon klappt nicht?! - Logitech G933



## Antonio12 (16. Juni 2018)

Guten Abend,

also ich bin hier echt am verzweifeln.

Seit 1 Woche geht das Mikrofon von meinem Headset nicht mehr.

Treiber habe ich schon neu installiert, ja sogar dasselbe Headset nochmal in NEU bestellt aber es geht immer noch nicht.
Wenn ich in Windows unter Sound>Aufnahme gehe, wird mir dort auch kein Pegel angezeigt, jedoch wenn ich unter Eigenschaften>Abhören gehe und das Mikrofon als Wiedergabequelle benutze hört man dass es funktioniert also muss es ein Problem seitens Windows geben denke ich mal.
Selbst ein Standmikrofon per "AUX" Anschluss funktioniert auch nicht, lässt sich jedoch auch "Abhören"

Das Problem tritt auf seitdem ich meinen PC seit geraumer Zeit mal wieder von innen gereinigt habe, zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich aber auch das neue Windows April Update installiert..


Ich habe aber echt keine Ahnung mehr was ich machen könnte, vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Lösung für mich?

OS: Win10
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
Headset: Logitech G933 Artemis
Soundkarte: Intern

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten..


----------



## DuckDuckStop (16. Juni 2018)

Google benutzen ist schon schwierig...

Du musst in den Datenschutzeinstellungen deinen Apps den Mikrofonzugriff erlauben.


----------



## Antonio12 (16. Juni 2018)

Hab ich benutzt aber nichts brauchbares gefunden..

Lmao, dass es so simpel wär dachte ich nicht, danke dir!


----------

